# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  عدم login کریستال ریپورت

## nasirm

سلام
من میخواهم با سورس کد login کنم
خطای زیر را برمیگرداند
database vendor code :18456
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## isaac23

قشنگ توضیح ندادی که چی شده ... متوجه نشدم...


فست ریپورت رو تست کن خیلی بهتره و سرعت عالی داره .....

----------


## nasirm

مشکل فست ریپورت اینه که تو خود vb6 نمیشه طراحی کرد
یک سوال
موقع درست کردن پکیج فایل فست ریپورت را باید به برنامه اضافه کنم؟
بعد موقع نصب یک کپی از این فایل درست میکنه؟
اگه کسی این فایل را دستکاری کنه موقع اجرای برنامه به مشکل میخورم؟

----------


## nasirm

من این کد را نوشتم

Dim myReport As New CrystalReport1


    With myReport
         With .DataBase
              .LogOnServerEx "p2ssql.dll", "NASIR-HP", "Melika_New", "sa", "123", , cnn.ConnectionString
              .LogOnServer "p2ssql.dll", "NASIR-HP"
              .Verify
              .Tables.Item(1).SetDataSource "tblPeople"


              .AddADOCommand cnn, rstPeople.Source
              .AddOLEDBSource cnn.ConnectionString, "tblPeople"  'rstPeople.Source
              .Tables.Item(1).SetDataSource rstPeople
         End With
    End With


خطای بالا را میده
database vendor code :18456

----------


## isaac23

> سلام
> من میخواهم با سورس کد login کنم
> خطای زیر را برمیگرداند
> database vendor code :18456
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید



مگه با کریستال ریپورت میشه توی وی بی طراحی کرد . خب کریستال هم تقریبا مثل فست ریپورت هست .

----------


## nasirm

بله با 
کریستال میشه مستقیم تو vb دیزاین کرد

----------

